# my tiny collection. not big enough to be a baby collection yet, it's still embryonic



## persephonewillo (Apr 12, 2008)

tiniest collection displayed here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have other makeup, this is just my fledgling M.A.C collection so far.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice collection 
Love the picture behind your lipsticks


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a lovely fledgling collection. Everything in it is beautiful!


----------



## nikki (Apr 12, 2008)

It may be small, but it has great stuff in it!!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 12, 2008)

great collection. 
hehe "its still embryonic" 
lOl, i love that !!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 12, 2008)

nice start!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for looking gals!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStefanie711* 

 
_Nice collection 
Love the picture behind your lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol... i was wondering if anyone would notice that.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hehe, funny postcard/picture. I can safely say that your collection isn't going to stay small for long!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 13, 2008)

everything looks so cute, i like it all!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice collection!  Enjoy the days when you can easily find storage for it because pretty soon it becomes a challenge! lol  And that is an awesome pic behind your lipsticks!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

nice start - it'll be scary how quick it grows x


----------

